# TNT100-10083E - Governed Speed



## OldLawnMowerMan (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone know what the exact governed speed is for my Toro by Tecumseh engine, model TNT100-10083E serial 3285B (10/12/1983)? The equipment is a MY1984 Toro 21" walk-behind mower with a blade-brake clutch, model 20672, serial 4007625.

While it is assumed that Toro rated many of their late 1970s-mid 1980s lawn mower engines anywhere between 2500 and 3000 RPM, that doesn't really give me a firm answer. A few experts on classic Toro mower engines say the lower governed speeds were meant for durability reasons related to the engine itself and/or the mower deck.

As I said before, the model is a TNT100, specification number 10083E. The same governed speed rating will apply to spec. no. 10095E, which was used on the 1984-85 Toro model 20676 21" mower with electric start.

Thank you,



Ben


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, Ben I do know what the exact governed speed for your lawn mower as specified by Toro. 

It's 3,000 RPM +/- 150


----------



## OldLawnMowerMan (Aug 13, 2009)

30yearTech said:


> Yes, Ben I do know what the exact governed speed for your lawn mower as specified by Toro.
> 
> It's 3,000 RPM +/- 150


The governor is currently set at 2900 RPM on my example.

~Ben


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

OldLawnMowerMan said:


> The governor is currently set at 2900 RPM on my example.
> 
> ~Ben


That would fall within the range specified by Toro. 2,850 - 3,150 rpm's so you should be good to go. 

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OldLawnMowerMan (Aug 13, 2009)

30yearTech said:


> That would fall within the range specified by Toro. 2,850 - 3,150 rpm's so you should be good to go.
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank you very much, sir.

~Ben (OldLawnMowerMan)


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

30yearTech said:


> Yes, Ben I do know what the exact governed speed for your lawn mower as specified by Toro.
> 
> It's 3,000 RPM +/- 150


30Year;
3,000 rpm +/- 150 is not "exact", the +/- make it an "Approximation", I had to say it, sorry, "the devil made me do it". Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

geogrubb said:


> 30Year;
> 3,000 rpm +/- 150 is not "exact", the +/- make it an "Approximation", I had to say it, sorry, "the devil made me do it". Have a good one. Geo


Well maybe, but that is *excatly* the way Toro specs it. That would make it Toro's approximation, not mine...


----------



## OldLawnMowerMan (Aug 13, 2009)

Also, I must add that Tecumseh lawnmower engines, TNT100 and other models, have three known speed settings to compensate for maximum available engine torque as described in their horsepower/torque curve graphs. These three settings are 2600 RPM (A), 2900 RPM (B) and 3200 RPM (C). That means my 1984 Toro's TNT100 engine is currently set at point B.

~Ben Edge (OldLawnMowerMan)


----------

